# Tips for celebrating 10th anniversary!



## Thewife

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this thread! Pardon me if its not.

We will be married for 10 years in a few months and we are planning to celebrate it in a meaningful way.

We have 2 young kids and cant go on vacations, I don't like parties, time is really a constraint.........it must be something that we can look at the past and future. 

will apreciate any tips or thoughts, thanks in advance!


----------



## justean

i think you need to be a little more in depth as to what you both like. 
what memory takes you back to your past that was good but that this time you can take your children (your future).
a few months ago as a rekindle, 
hubby took me back to where he took me on one of our first dates.
but this time we had our two children with us. it was an unexpected surprise, as it wasnt a local beach. 
and we told our children of how special it was for us. 
it took up most of the afternoon.
or what about a family barbeque. 
or take the children to the beach. go fossil hunting.
kids love it and your all interacting together. 
then put the kids to bed and order in a meal/
or cook one and nice bottle of wine. 
ust sit and chat and be merry and take eachother to bed.


have a lovely day on your anniversary.


----------



## jennyc

Can you go away for a weekend? if not maybe even a day, some nice little bed and breakfast where the 2 of you can enjoy each others company and spend some time in nature..


----------



## kiran23

First of all I want to say....
Congratulation For Successful **10 YEARS** of you's MARRIAGE LIFE........


I Think Go For Dinner with full Family...........


----------



## mva

Since you cannot go anywhere and kids are small, at the same time you don't like parties. I suggest some lonely place where you can talk and discuss about your life. I am also same like dont like parties and too many gatherings. At home you can manage with some small party for one or two and then early go to bed and try something new techniques for your sexual life. As you are growing older consider some natural way of sex thru art of living.


----------

